# Smoking on my new toy.



## BKING! (May 12, 2018)

Still trying to get it dialed in but doing better. Held on average 300 deg on today’s cook. Thighs took about an hour and the butt took a lot longer than expected (7 hours) but it was a large bone in 12 pounder and unwrapped all the way through.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 12, 2018)

Sweet!!


----------



## dcecil (May 12, 2018)

You nailed it, what a nice rig by the way, I have the 36 patio and love it.  Not a bad view you have there either.  I would spend a lot of time sittin there


----------



## BKING! (May 12, 2018)

dcecil said:


> You nailed it, what a nice rig by the way, I have the 36 patio and love it.  Not a bad view you have there either.  I would spend a lot of time sittin there



Thank you! Stickburning sure is fun and the flavor is much better imo. Didn’t actually spend much time with it. Once I got her figured out I pretty much just went out every 45 min to an hour. Just needed to know how much and how often to add wood.


----------



## wimpy69 (May 12, 2018)

Looking good. Sounds like your taming the beast and thats (for me) the fun of it.


----------



## dcecil (May 12, 2018)

BKING! said:


> Thank you! Stickburning sure is fun and the flavor is much better imo. Didn’t actually spend much time with it. Once I got her figured out I pretty much just went out every 45 min to an hour. Just needed to know how much and how often to add wood.


I have had mine for about a month now and I love it. As we speak I actually have it holding a steady temp at 225, I did not think I would be able to do that with a stick burner.


----------



## BKING! (May 12, 2018)

dcecil said:


> I have had mine for about a month now and I love it. As we speak I actually have it holding a steady temp at 225, I did not think I would be able to do that with a stick burner.



Yep when you got quality you can bend the smoker to your will. Quality costs $$$ unfortunately with a wood smoker


----------



## dcecil (May 12, 2018)

BKING! said:


> Yep when you got quality you can bend the smoker to your will. Quality costs $$$ unfortunately with a wood smoker


Indeed it does, and so does the shipping LOL  Had mine shipped from Georgia to California


----------



## BKING! (May 12, 2018)

dcecil said:


> Indeed it does, and so does the shipping LOL  Had mine shipped from Georgia to California



Wow! Lang’s are a great smoker by the way. The only other pitbuilder in California I know of is fatstack smokers. Mine was built in Georgia too. There are a ton of pit builders in that state.


----------



## dcecil (May 12, 2018)

BKING! said:


> Wow! Lang’s are a great smoker by the way. The only other pitbuilder in California I know of is fatstack smokers.[/QUhOTE]
> I checked with several California builders but it was cheaper to go with Lang even with the shipping.  And to be honest, I always wanted the Lang.  What Pit builder did you go with.  It looks very similar to the lang


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 12, 2018)

GORGEOUS!

Pat


----------



## gmc2003 (May 12, 2018)

BKing, only one word came to my mind when I saw this post. NICE. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## BKING! (May 12, 2018)

Custom pits and fab. It’s a 500 gallon with insulated firebox and 3 racks giving me about 5900 sq in of cooking space. Top rack isn’t really useable for anything but chickens, ribs, thighs, and brisket flats unfortunately.


----------



## BKING! (May 12, 2018)

Thanks guys!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 12, 2018)

So I'm guessing your not going to fire it up for a single hot dog. 

Chris


----------



## BKING! (May 12, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> So I'm guessing your not going to fire it up for a single hot dog.
> 
> Chris



You know on my ride home from Georgia after picking it up I actually told my wife that a hotdog was going to be my break in cook. I was joking... kind of.
It will get some good use though. I got an event where I’ll be cooking for 70-80 ups drivers, a wedding for 200, and a cook with me and 2 other’s for around a 1000+ people already planned.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 12, 2018)

Ok, now you got my undivided attention. My daughter is buying a house in Georgia(the state).  I'll be driving down in a few weeks to help them move(more like drink their beer). Was your smoker built there and was it a custom build or something readily available to the public? 

Chris


----------



## dcecil (May 12, 2018)

BKING! said:


> Custom pits and fab. It’s a 500 gallon with insulated firebox and 3 racks giving me about 5900 sq in of cooking space. Top rack isn’t really useable for anything but chickens, ribs, thighs, and brisket flats unfortunately.


They did a great job on it.  Next pit I get will definitely be on a trailer.  I think yours is the perfect size, not so big it eats a ton of wood but you can still do some monster cooks.  Good choice


----------



## BKING! (May 12, 2018)

dcecil said:


> They did a great job on it.  Next pit I get will definitely be on a trailer.  I think yours is the perfect size, not so big it eats a ton of wood but you can still do some monster cooks.  Good choice



Sounds like a plan! This build cost me $4000 (I pick up) and I used about 16 splits (4 to heat up and 12 to keep it going) and I can’t imagine using more than that unless I was doing a whole hog cook. Normally butts take 5 hours if I wrap. This one took 7 hours but this was an unusually long cook.


----------



## BKING! (May 12, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Ok, now you got my undivided attention. My daughter is buying a house in Georgia(the state).  I'll be driving down in a few weeks to help them move(more like drink their beer). Was your smoker built there and was it a custom build or something readily available to the public?
> 
> Chris



Custom built and not readily available. It was a 6 week build I believe and I picked it up at custom pits and fab. They will build whatever you ask them to. I added the top rack and upgraded the firebox from a 10 gauge to a two 1/4 inch plates with insulation between, I got Cnc machine cut vents, and upgraded the firegrate to a cnc cut 1/4 thick grate. All was 4000 tax and all.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 12, 2018)

Nice smoker, unfortunately the time-line doesn't work with my first trip down there. Is there a web site? 

Chris.


----------



## BKING! (May 12, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice smoker, unfortunately the time-line doesn't work with my first trip down there. Is there a web site?
> 
> Chris.



Just google custom pits and fabrication. They have a website and Facebook page and I think an Instagram


----------



## gmc2003 (May 12, 2018)

BKING! said:


> Just google custom pits and fabrication. They have a website and Facebook page and I think an Instagram



Thanks I'll look into it.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (May 13, 2018)

All I can say is great rig & great Q!
Al


----------



## flatbroke (May 13, 2018)

Nice Job.  I am really looking forward to trying out a reverse flow.  Mine is coming from GA to CA as well


----------



## Smoke23 (May 13, 2018)

Nice rig!


----------



## camgatr (Jul 8, 2019)

Has anyone tried marinating wood chips or chunks in BBQ sauce for a stronger bbq and/or smoke flavor? Please Let me know. Thank you. - GATOR


----------

